# today i impulse bought the most amazing fish ever



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

While at the petshop today i bought (without thinking) a tiny puffer. It is only 2 inches long, brown with white spots and yellow around its fins. Its a large species puffer so i`m only hosting it for a short period of time. 

It was really thin but i got it eating almost immediately and now it looks obese. I already found buyers for it (as i cant keep it *32 gallon tank) and it will be sold in about two weeks. 

Highest bid so far was 150 euros, (i got it for 35). 

I`ll try post a pic of it its absolutely gorgeous. 

Either way impulse buying is bad but this was just too good to offer. The petshop failed at feeding the puffer but its actually quite active in my bowl. They had it housed with a very aggressive clown trigger and i think i actually did the puffer a favour purchasing it.


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you know what kind of puffer it is?


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

it actually looks just like ur avatar, but much much smaller.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

stars and stripes puffer, arathron hispidus, get's large and is a messy eater, but is my fav. fish of all time : )


----------

